

Ask YC: What logo do you prefer - agentbleu

Would appreciate comments / suggestions on possible logos,<p>http://www.myplaylist.biz/index2.php<p>Red, Green, or neither?
======
mechanical_fish
None of the above. The whole thing is a big logo train wreck.

Because the contrast of the stripey letters is so much lower, the whole thing
ends up half-legible. At first glance I see "p ay st", or "myp ay st". I have
to squint, or use my brain, in order to tell what the hell I'm looking at --
and both of those tasks are too much to ask of visitors!

------
tptacek
Lose the bezel. Reconsider the colors; you've got limp, low-value, low-
saturation red and green there. The indicator bar letters are cute, but
overused; pick one letter and use it there.

~~~
manvsmachine
+1 for for brighter colors and having the level meter only in the "i".
However, I would have the level approaching red a little before the dot, then
make the dot entirely red. Additionally, I'd make the dot square; having it
round kills the whole bar / level effect.

------
a-priori
Don't forget about colour blindness. Although it isn't critical in this case
(the red/green distinction doesn't add much information about the structure of
the logo), in general mixing red and green is bad news.

------
mosburger
I agree with pretty much everything everyone else has said. \- Lose the
beveled edge. \- The meter-effect thing is a decent concept, I guess, but it's
way too overdone. One letter is more than enough. \- It already has enough
color, don't color any of the letters or the dot over the i.

You should always consider whether or not your logo will look good if you have
only one color to work with. Think about things like screening your logo in
black-and-white (e.g., a t-shirt or trade-show duffel bag). Incidentally, this
is one reason to avoid gradients in general (another being that they just look
like crap). This is also why the bevel has to go. So will the sound-meter
analogy carry through with just black? I think it might lose something if you
don't have green and red to work with, but that's just my opinion.

You should also make sure that you can shrink your logo down to a teeny-tiny
size and have it still be recognizable. Think about things like favicons.

The font in the logo is actually pretty good... it's clean, readable, and a
bit edgy.

I'm certainly no graphic designer, this is just stuff that I've read about
logo design over the years. :)

------
paulkafasis
I think having the level meter in JUST the "i" would be far better. As others
have noted, readability is very low on this as it is. Adjusting just one
letter can work, but not three, especially two in a row.

As far as colors go, none of these are very vivid. Perhaps all white with just
the "i" as a green level meter, with a white dot.

~~~
Flemlord
Best advice so far. To it I'll add (1) lose the outline/dropshadow effect, (2)
do it in Photoshop or something that smooths the pixelation, (3) use a white
background, (4) use a thinner, sans serif font, maybe something slightly
techno.

My favorite font site: <http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=303>

------
christefano
They're all more or less the same to me. I suggest ignoring all of the
comments here and simply take a week-long break from tweaking your logo. Come
back to your logo when your mind and imagination are fresh.

------
barcoder
The best part about the logo is the lined L's and I (representing
volume/frequency?), why not carry that on through the rest of the letters?

The shadow doesn't help.. Try and keep it simple.

------
ekanes
I posted your question at [http://www.ask500people.com/questions/which-logo-
do-you-pref...](http://www.ask500people.com/questions/which-logo-do-you-
prefer-asking-for-a-friend)

It will get a few votes over the next while, but if it gathers enough up-votes
(sort of like digg, but for polls) from the community within 24 hours it'll
run on the home page and get many more votes from around the web. Hope it's
useful for you and good luck with the site.

------
xirium
"myplaylist" in san serif is good. Lowercase is alright. Black background may
create printing problems and limit future styling. "my" in green is good. Red
dot on "i" is good. Volume style stripes on "li" significantly reduces
legibility. Just omit this from the design and you'll be alright.

------
Glimjaur
Neither.

------
enomar
I have to agree with everyone here so far. None of these logos are nice to
look at.

------
tyohn
You're kidding right? Neither.

------
andr
When in doubt use Helvetica.

~~~
tptacek
Why?

~~~
andr
<http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2001228246529956665>

~~~
tptacek
Oh, so, fanboyism.

------
mflinsch
Link triggers my corporate content filter - bad bad bad

------
cmm324
ew. I am not skilled graphically so I cannot provide any advice. But I agree
with one of the previous users that the logs do not contrast well.

------
anand
make sure you anti-alias your edges too yo. jaggies are gross

------
edw519
Green. Red infers a problem.

~~~
TransientMuse
Red implies a problem. I infer that red denotes a problem.

~~~
edw519
Glad to see the grammar police have arrived. I feel safer already.

Maybe you oughta check spelling, too. That'll give you something to do.

------
squidman
None

------
vishpat
its web -9999.0

------
ideas101
neither ... change the logo, the style and the fonts. changing only color
won't help.

